# New posts search



## bostjan (Feb 9, 2008)

vBulletin said:


> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 18 seconds.



This comes up every time I click "new posts." Regardless of how many seconds have passed since my last search.

Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 9, 2008)

Guess I just needed to reboot. I cleared out the cookies and even closed IE and reopened it.

For a few minutes, I thought I had managed to freeze time.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 9, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Guess I just needed to reboot. I cleared out the cookies and even closed IE and reopened it.



Chris keeps telling me to do that when I have a problem, but I refuse to do it. It can't realistically help.


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2008)

When you're the only one having a problem, logic dictates that the problem is on your end.


----------

